# ALDABRAMAN RIDIN' LOW



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 16, 2012)

Well, last week i had purchased new tires for my 2012 For Raptor at a local dealership. When the tire tech mounted, etc. the four new tires, (over $1700), he scratched every single wheel and neglected to tell me or his boss about the damage. The next morning when i started to clean the grease, etc. from the wheels i noticed the damage and was livid! I drove back to the dealership and filed a formal complaint. I then called back after several days and they had me return last friday for a repair specialist to try and fix the damage. They then said the damage could not be repaired by the local man because those SVT wheels were laser cut and they would need to send them to Miami for a high tech machine to re-laser cut them. Anyway, after a long conversation with the management, they agreed to replace all four of them with new wheels from Ford (OEM). They took my wheels and tires and put stock Ford truck wheels on my truck until next week and they get the new SVT wheels in for mounting, etc. Anyway, just thought i would vent and share my story. I have had many cases like this in the past several years and it seems like quality is substandard in todays world, or is it just me expecting perfection from everyone else? Please feel free to participate and add a comment, this thread is just for fun!


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 16, 2012)

Ahhh you just made my day.  Sorry, keep in mind I am one of those folks who just worries about my truck having four wheels still under it. 

To the question about quality and stuff, I completely agree. Folks just don't seem to take pride in doing their job and doing it right. I notice this a lot especially with the places working on our semitruck.


----------



## Tom (Jun 16, 2012)

Good customer service is becoming such a rarity these days. Whe I DO find good customer service, I reward them with loyalty, compliments to the management and I promote the establishment to anyone and everyone.

When I get bad customer service, I raise holy hell like you did. I always try to be understanding and reasonable, but I do not stand by and just let it happen.


----------



## ascott (Jun 16, 2012)

> Ahhh you just made my day. Sorry, keep in mind_ I am one of those folks who just worries about my truck having four wheels still under it.
> _
> To the question about quality and stuff, I completely agree. Folks just don't seem to take pride in doing their job and doing it right.



Ditto and you can not even pay someone to be nice most times these days.....I rarely come across business/people who have any dignity in their work or presence....so when I do find my self face to face with one....maaaan oh maaaan, do I get a warm fuzzy feeling right in my gut.....sometimes it is so pathetic, I just want to hug em....lol

More times than not, I find the flock of idiots who often leave me walking away talking to myself vs firmly planting my foot in a dark place on their backside....

And wow, fancy rims and tires....those would be covered in dirt the first time down our road out to the main road....but boy are they fancy....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 16, 2012)

ascott said:


> > Ahhh you just made my day. Sorry, keep in mind_ I am one of those folks who just worries about my truck having four wheels still under it.
> > _
> > To the question about quality and stuff, I completely agree. Folks just don't seem to take pride in doing their job and doing it right.
> 
> ...



Rims are stock, standard on raptors.


----------



## wellington (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry Greg about your troubles. It sucks when stuff like that happens.
Good customer service is rare. When I do get good service, it does make me feel as ascott said, warm and fuzzy. I walk away smiling like a fool. I am afraid a lot of it could be do to lack of job security. You can give it 110% and still get canned. It is a sad thing. I feel the only way it will get back to what it used to be, is compliment when earned, and complain when earned, and job security. Remember the good old days when there were gas station attendants that pumped your gas and washed your windows. Those were the good old days..


----------



## KimandKarasi (Jun 16, 2012)

What a beautiful truck!!  Lol, funny thing is when I look at it I totally see an Aldabra in a weird way, lol! Like if an Aldabra were to be a transformer.....  just me being silly!! It fits you so well


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 16, 2012)

This is crazy!! If I were you I would contact the GM of the dealership and let them know. 
I would take it back and tell them you want dubs and low pro tires while you are waiting... make them sparkling chrome too.. woo the looks you will get


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 17, 2012)

I think it varies from business to business...otoh, businesses that do me right and fair get my loyalty, even if they have to charge a bit more. 

BTW, I figured you for Spinners...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 20, 2012)

*Update: Still ridin' low. The coconut ford dealership told me last Friday that my replacement SVT rims would be in next Tuesday. No call, so i called the parts guy and he related that they had two of them and two others were coming from a second location and should be in on Thursday. I am going out of state to pick up two female aldabras very soon, i sure hope they get this resolved soon. I just feel that they keep putting me in promise land, so frustrated!*


----------



## wellington (Jun 20, 2012)

Just keep on them and don't expect them to call you. Businesses now days never do the call backs. Are these the same two females you mentioned a while ago that you are getting from a zoo? Good luck with the rims a d getting the Aldabras. I am sure they will get the rims done in time. Don't forget pics. Also, have they started the new barn yet?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 20, 2012)

wellington said:


> Just keep on them and don't expect them to call you. Businesses now days never do the call backs. Are these the same two females you mentioned a while ago that you are getting from a zoo? Good luck with the rims a d getting the Aldabras. I am sure they will get the rims done in time. Don't forget pics. Also, have they started the new barn yet?



* Yes, on the females and no the new barn, collier county permitting is really horrible! I spoke with my GC yesturday and he related they stall as long as they can because of job security and the lack of work! I understand this concept, however i am just frustrated that it takes so long to approve a simple project like this! I have already started to take the current ones down as far as i can without depleating any shade.

ALDABRAMAN STILL RIDIN' LOW, LOL!




*


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 20, 2012)

Is that the actual name of the dealership?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 20, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Is that the actual name of the dealership?



 *"Coconut Point Ford" located in Estero Florida.*


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 22, 2012)

*New and ridin' good! LOL! Overll great resolution.*


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 22, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *New and ridin' good! LOL! Overll great resolution.*



Very nice


----------



## wellington (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks much much better then those little whimpy things that were on that pretty truck


----------

